# Stable mate for little buck..... Help.?



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi folks,

Last week I made a post about the two new little 8 week old Nigerian bucks we were going to be getting in about another week. Unfortunately, due to a misunderstanding of words we will only be getting one. Our thought had been to keep one as a buck, and then keep the other as a weather to be his stable mate. Now that only the one buck is available, this means I don't have a companion to keep with him. Of course we all know goats aren't suppose to be alone.

What I am wondering, is if I put up a temporary enclosure that is actually attached to the enclosure my two little doe's are in, would that give my new little buck enough comfort to keep him happy for a few weeks or maybe up to about a month while I find a suitable stable mate for him. I know that's not the same as having another goat physically in the pen with him, but with only chain link separating them they could still get close....without UNWANTED breeding...lol. 

I really don't want to pass up this gorgeous little buck, but I don't want to stress him out by keeping him alone either. Anyone have any suggestions? If I do put him in a enclosure attached to my little doe's, I will immediately start looking for a young weather to be his companion.

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as he can see them, even touching noses is a comfort to a little goat....as far as a through the fence breeding, I had that happen with a 4 month old doe and 6 month old buck, all turned out well thank goodness but at just a couple months old, your new little guy will be more involved with getting used to his new home and hopefully you'll have a buddy for him before he gets comfortable enough to want whats on the other side of that fence. Anythings possible with goats but I think with attentiveness from you, you'll know when he's mature enough to be persistant.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, he should be fine. As long as he can interact with the does through the fence...he should be ok. Just start browsing for a companion for him...in the meantime...sharing a fenceline with the other goats should keep him content.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new boy. He should be very happy having the girls right next door!


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

I know this sounds funny but for a time I only had one goat his name was Jeep, I got 3 chickens to keep him company, it worked well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep, it doesn't have to be another goat. My first Niggie was a 4H project for our grandaughter, I set her up in a stall in my cow barn with a run going outside. That little goat never stressed. When my Jersey was inside the barn,so was she, and when she would go out the goat would go out in her run too. I also have a yearling hiefer who has attached herself to my buck herd. I didn't realize it until last week when I had to bring my bucks in to thier pen and close it up, the hiefer layed at thier pen entrance all day until I turned them back out, off they went to the woods together


----------

